# Fresh morels for sale in northeastern IL



## mattolsen (May 10, 2013)

I have 305 morels for sale and more if I find the rest I left at my honey hole. I'm asking $25/lb for orders of 3+lbs and if some one wants bulk we can work something out. I'd prefer to meet within 30min drive. I'm off 294 just over the border into Illinois in a town called Crestwood. I'll drive as far as 10-15mins past dyer IN. email me at [email protected] or call/text me at 708 224 5322. Please leave a message. I have some half free morels also and possibly some hens and chickens frozen if interested. Thanks again,

Matt


----------

